# Damon Jones a daddy



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Damon Jones and Tina Thompson have anounced their child.

She has a humongous mouth in related news.

http://www.wnba.com/comets/


"Statement from Tina Thompson

“I am excited to announce that Damon Jones and I will be having a baby. Our due date is in mid-to-late May, so I fully intend to return to play this upcoming season. I will be more than happy to address questions on basketball throughout this exciting time, but I plan to make this experience an intimate one as only a mother can hope for with a child; one that my family and I can cherish.”


BTW this was ripped off of the b-ball forum.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats to Damon!


Here's is the pic of her from www.wnba.com:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Please, take it down



I'm sure she's nice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If I were Damon, I'd deny the report.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

